# Fibonacci



## pokemon (16. Nov 2012)

Hallo 
ich habe ein Problem bei einer Hausaufgabe ???:L
Ich soll eine Fibonacci Reihe implementieren.
Nach 3 Generationen zeugen ein Kaninchenpaar erstmals ein Nachwuchspärchen und in der 5ten Generation sterben sie dann, aber ohne ein neues Pärchen zu zeugen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich es implementieren, dass das Kaninchenpaar in der 5ten Generation stirbt.
Die Fibonacci-Reihe mit Sterben konnte ich bereits implementieren, aber ich schaffe es nicht, dass das Kaninchenpaar kein neues Pärchen mehr zeugt.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## nillehammer (16. Nov 2012)

Zeich mal Deinen Code. Irgendwo wirst Du ja eine Schleife haben...


----------



## pokemon (16. Nov 2012)

Ich hab es ohne eine Schleife gemacht.
In der Aufgabenstellung war als Tipp eine rekursive Hilfmethode zu implementieren, was ich auch gemacht habe.

return fib(n-1) + fib(n-3) - deadRabbit(n); 

wobei deadRabbit() die Sterberate ist


----------



## nillehammer (16. Nov 2012)

Poste bitte die Vollständige Methode. Hast Du denn eine Abbruchbedingung für die Rekursion?


----------



## friik (16. Nov 2012)

Ich sitze auch am gleichen Problem. hier mein bisheriger Code:



```
public static long fibBiological(int n) {


            if(n < 3  ){
			return 1;
		}
		else{
			return fibBiological(n-3) + fibBiological(n-1) - fibDead(n);
			
		}
	}

	public static long fibDead(int n){
	if (n < 5){
		return 1;
	}

	else{ 
		return fibDead(n-5)+ fibDead(n-1);
	}
	
	}
```


----------



## pokemon (16. Nov 2012)

Das hier ist bis jetzt mein Code.

	public static long fibBiological(int n) {
		if(n < 3){
			return 1;
		} else{
			return fibBiological(n-1) + fibBiological(n-3) - deadRabbit(n); 
		}
	}

	public static long deadRabbit(int n){	//Hilfsmethode fue Sterberate
		if(n < 5){
			return 0;
		} else {
			return fibBiological(n-5);
		}
	}


----------



## wtf? (17. Nov 2012)

siehe Titel


----------

